# Battery Box for Accucraft Coach



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was re-installing the lighting in my Accucraft coach conversion and found a few things.

The Accucraft voltage regulator (that little circuit where all the wires terminate) won't light anything up on 4 AA cells (4.8V.) Output was only 2.5V and the lights glowed dimly. I suspect they are 5V. 

A 9V radio battery is a different story - I've used on in a previous coach. I recalled someone had the excellent idea of mounting the battery underneath [whoever it was - thanks!] One could cut the frame, but I looked at it, took out my pencil torch and waved it around one of the frame pieces, then twisted the battery into the space, deforming the frame to make it fit.











A piece of scrap brass tube and two screws stop it falling in the ballast:











And with a coat of flat black, you'd never know it was there:


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice one Pete, thanks for the thoughts and the good photos - copied & stored for future use.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

What a simple fix for what I thought was going to be a major project. Thanks for posting


----------

